# Kurbelarme wollen nicht auf Achse?



## D4N (15. September 2007)

Heyho!

Hab mir die wtp royal crank geholt, zwar euro bb, aber dachte frage ist hier trotzdem besser aufgehoben!

Naja, wie gesagt, die kurbelarme wollen einfach nicht auf die achse.

mir kommts vor, als seien die "rillen" in den kurbelarmen minimal zu klein.

oder täusche ich mich, und man muss die einfach mit ordentlich gewallt draufkloppen?

würd mich freun, wenn da wer n rat hätte!

gruß, Dan


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. September 2007)

Nicht "drauf kloppen"! Nimm einfach die dazugehörige Schraube (der mitgelieferte Kurbelabzieher funktioniert genauso gut): alles zusammenstecken - die Achse sehr gut fetten - und langsam die Schraube reindrehen. Der Kurbelarm gleitet so sanft auf die Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carl Johnson (15. September 2007)

oder deine achse is zu groß


----------



## D4N (15. September 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Nicht "drauf kloppen"! Nimm einfach die dazugehörige Schraube (der mitgelieferte Kurbelabzieher funktioniert genauso gut): alles zusammenstecken - die Achse sehr gut fetten - und langsam die Schraube reindrehen. Der Kurbelarm gleitet so sanft auf die Achse.



aaah ich wusste da gibt's nen trick bei!  

vielen dank, werd ich gleich direkt ausprobieren 

edit: jo läuft, vielen dank!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. September 2007)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## D4N (15. September 2007)

Noch ne Frage; wie kriegt man die Kurbel nachher wieder ab ? xD

Ich versteh nich ganz, wie der Kurbelabzieher funktionieren soll 0o

edit: ich glaube, ich stell mich garnicht mal so doof an.
wenn der abzieher in etwa so wie ein normaler abzieher aussieht, wurde der einfach nicht mitgeliefert.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. September 2007)

Das passt schon so. Der Abzieher funktioniert nur in eine Richtung - wenn die Kurbeln erstmal montiert sind, kannst du mit Hilfe des "Abziehers", den du auf der einen Seite ansetzt, dem Kurbelarm auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Achse und damit den Halt in Richtung des Abziehers entziehen. 
Nach diesem Vorgang ist der eine Kurbelarm ab, während der andere ganz tief auf der Achse sitzt - der Ausgleich ergibt sich dann per se beim erneuten Montieren des anderen Kurbelarmes: man zieht diesen (wie bei der Erstmontage) zuerst an und schaut, dass die Kurbelarme gleichviel von der geriffelten Fläche beanspruchen.
Um die Achse auszutauschen, braucht man einen anderen Kurbelabzieher. Etwa einen von Shimano, oder einen Kompatiblen.


----------



## D4N (15. September 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Das passt schon so. Der Abzieher funktioniert nur in eine Richtung - wenn die Kurbeln erstmal montiert sind, kannst du mit Hilfe des "Abziehers", den du auf der einen Seite ansetzt, dem Kurbelarm auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Achse und damit den Halt in Richtung des Abziehers entziehen.
> Nach diesem Vorgang ist der eine Kurbelarm ab, während der andere ganz tief auf der Achse sitzt - der Ausgleich ergibt sich dann per se beim erneuten Montieren des anderen Kurbelarmes: man zieht diesen (wie bei der Erstmontage) zuerst an und schaut, dass die Kurbelarme gleichviel von der geriffelten Fläche beanspruchen.
> Um die Achse auszutauschen, braucht man einen anderen Kurbelabzieher. Etwa einen von Shimano, oder einen Kompatiblen.




Aaah okay, dachte mir zwar etwas in der Richtung, aber kam mir irgendwie komisch vor.. thx!


----------



## Benh00re (15. September 2007)

wird sich eh bald leicht vonner achse lösen lassen die kurbel


----------



## kalimero (17. September 2007)

> wird sich eh bald leicht vonner achse lösen lassen die kurbel


da frage ich mich doch warum sich so auf die achse geschraubte kurbeln beim bmx wieder durchsetzen obwohl inzwischen sogar jeder zweite xc-ler in klassischer bmx-weise seine kurbeln festmacht (xt-hollowtech z.b.) ... gewichtsgründe  
fahrt doch gleich wieder vierkant  
ne mal im ernst: halten die dinger mit klemmschraube für die achse nicht besser?

edit: bau mir auch n bmx zusammen....daher die frage.


----------



## RISE (17. September 2007)

Ich fahr Vierkant. Hält bei 22mm Achse sehr gut. Ich find die Kurbelmontage mit Achsklemmung einfach einfacher (was für ein Wortspiel), auch wenns ohne schöner aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (18. September 2007)

4kant nudelt einfach schneller aus... einmal nich gemerkt dass die schraube lose geworden ist und da haste den salat. bei systemen ala royal machts nix...wat auch immer...fahrt euer rad bis et kaputt ist und behandelt es doch nicht wie die geilste frau auf erden. sonst fährt man ja nie gescheit, wenn man immernur auf sein rad aufpasst.


----------



## ZoMa (18. September 2007)

Alter, das entbehrt doch jeglicher Logik und einschlägigen Fahrerfahrungen.. Wass sol den da ausnudeln? Mutiert die 4-Kant zur 6-Kant oder was? Selbst wenn, die Armschraubt keept das ganze so oder so tight, ganz im Gegensatz zum 48-Splines Modell wie Profile, WTP, Ody usw. Das schlackert sich irgendwann immer locker, dann löst sich die Armschraube und mann kann den Shit 2-3x Woche wieder festziehen. Gerade wenn man die dinger 1-2 Mal ein und ausgebaut hat fängt das Gelumpe an.

Wenn der 4-Kant kram einmal sitzt, sitzt er, da löst sich auch nix. Wenn doch, sollte man vielleicht mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen lieber Skateboard zu fahren. Das ist weniger Tech.


----------



## alöx (18. September 2007)

Also ich kenn Vierkant vom MTB nur als Ausleiersystem bei Unachtsamkeit. 

Was da außer Form geraten soll?







Vierkant ist Bockmist in meinen Augen. Ich hab kein Interese ständig über mein Rad nachzudenken was nun als nächstes locker werden könnte. Leider hab ich aber eben jene Erfahrung mit Vierkant schon machen dürfen.


----------



## RISE (18. September 2007)

Vierkantkurbeln à la Powerbite nudeln nicht aus, wenn man den Arm festzieht. Wer das macht, ist dann auch selber schuld...Bei Profile etc. gibt es doch auch den berühmten "Wobble", so heißt er zumindest bei Bikeguide.


----------



## ZoMa (18. September 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Also ich kenn Vierkant vom MTB nur als Ausleiersystem bei Unachtsamkeit.
> 
> Was da außer Form geraten soll?
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt natürlich entwaffnend, eine MTB-Kurbel mit BMX-Kurbeln eines ganz anderen Systems zu vergleichen. Hammer.


----------



## alöx (18. September 2007)

Komm mal runter. Kennste sachlich?

4 Kant haben ja wohl dennoch beide. Und ob da nun eine Schraube mehr dran ist macht für mich nicht viel Unterschied da ich weiß wie sehr der normale Fahrer sich um sein Material kümmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. September 2007)

Hey hey hey, es sind zwei Schrauben auf jeder Seite. 
Und nun beruhigt euch mal, es ging ja hier primär um die Montage.


----------



## alöx (18. September 2007)

hihi dann sind es 2. Fest steht ich mag das System nicht. Wenn jemand gern alles kontrolliert ist das sicher ein funktionierendes System ohne mir, gegenüber anderen, sichtbare Vorteile. 

Allerdings hab ich in 3 Jahren Werkstatt gelernt wie gern sich Kunden um ihre Räder kümmern und das man aus einem Vierkant einen Rundstab machen kann.


----------



## scott yz0 (18. September 2007)

des mitm rundstab geht immerno am besten mit nem suntour 6-kant innenlager fÃ¼r 10â¬  aner es stimmt amn kann die mtb und bmx 4-kant ned vergleichen.. mtb: dÃ¼nn, nur auggesteckt und deshalb mist.. bmx (primo) : 22mm, abgeschrÃ¤gte ecken beim 4 kant (eig. ja n 8-kant ^^), kurbelarm und achse fester verbunden (klemmung) und hÃ¤lt bombig..


----------



## l0st (18. September 2007)

außer man hat ne odyssey kA wie sie hieß,die bekommt man in 2 wochen rund.
da ist nur einmal die schraube leicht locker un zack ist die kurbel kapott.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (18. September 2007)

welche odyssey? 41 thermal? wombolt?


----------



## paule_p2 (18. September 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> welche odyssey? 41 thermal? wombolt?




is eine von den beiden aus alu und hat ne 4 kant achse? ne er meint die phat/ black widow oder wie die heißt.


----------



## kalimero (19. September 2007)

schön zu sehen, dass mein kommentar eine eine aus den DDD-foren ungewohnt sachliche und dennoch kontroverse diskussion ausgelöst hat. 

ich meinte mal abgesehen von 4-,6-.....48-....oder einfach viel-verzahnung:

isses nich besser (ich denke nämlich schon) man hat wie bei paule_p2 im oberen bild ne extra schraube, die die kurbel auf die achse klemmt, und nicht wie im unteren einfach nur von aussen draufzieht. viele moderne (und auch teure) bmx kurbeln werden eben 'nur' von aussen mit der schraube raufgepresst...und ja, wenn die mal zufällig nicht satt angezogen ist, kann die kurbel im nu im arsch sein. 
auch wenn ihr das für frevelhaft haltet: ich würde von daher schon eher zu soner felt tendieren:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Dirt-DH-Kurb...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
als z.B. zur teureren, schöneren und leichteren profile:
http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFILE-RACE-CRA...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ja, ich gebe zu das artet jetzt ein bisschen in kaufberatung aus 
aber meine meinung zur kurbelbefestigung ist ja eh recht gefestigt, wie ihr merkt. 

PS: bislang hab ich eh nur nen rahmen (macneil freimuth), kann also noch dauern bis ich'n bmx-rad habe. wir können das also in ruhe ausdiskutieren


----------



## alöx (19. September 2007)

Ich hatte ja ewig die Demolition Kurbel mit den Klemmschrauben quer zur Achse das ist schon ein duftes System allerdings meines Erachtens unnötig.

Die Schrauben werden vom Normalverbraucher oft genug in der falschen Reihenfolge angezogen was in dem Fall absolut keinen Vorteil bringt.

Bei Grindaktionen haut es dir schon auch mal so eine Schraube kaputt und das schlimmste - man kann super mit der Hose dran hängen bleiben beim Treten. 

Bin schon froh über die normale eine Schraube im Arm die alles hält. Einmal die Kurbel richtig montiert, Schraubenkleber auf die Achse und fertig.

Der Splinedrivescheiss ist schon was feines vorallem man sich ja auch die Kettenblattschrauben sparen kann.

Also wenn du kein Problem mit den Schrauben hast... in meiner Signatur ist ne Kurbel mit der kannst du Nägel in einen Panzer schlagen.


----------



## l0st (19. September 2007)

danke @paule...genau so hieß sie...black widow ,mist ding.seitdem abstand von 4kant/6kant etc...




> und ja, wenn die mal zufällig nicht satt angezogen ist, kann die kurbel im nu im arsch sein.



Hm seh ich anderst,da  kannst du teilweise ohne kurbelschraube fahren un der mist löst sich nicht da sie nunmal sehr genau verpresst sind ,klar zu empfehlen ist es nicht aber kaputt geht die von einer lockeren schraube nicht,wenn man abunzu mal die schrauben am bike checkt.
bin meine kurbel 1  woche ohne schraube gefahren da sie nicht abgehen wollte und das teil ist noch wie am 1ten tag (eastern 720)...mittlerweile hab ich abern tollen austreiber xD.


----------



## RISE (19. September 2007)

kalimero schrieb:


> schön zu sehen, dass mein kommentar eine eine aus den DDD-foren ungewohnt sachliche und dennoch kontroverse diskussion ausgelöst hat.
> 
> ich meinte mal abgesehen von 4-,6-.....48-....oder einfach viel-verzahnung:
> 
> ...



Also ich finde Kurbeln mit Achsklemmung prinzipiell einfacher und leicher an- und abzubauen, aber um Himmels Willen: Hände weg von der Felt Kurbel. Hatte die selber mal, jetzt sind sie am Rad meiner Freundin und die sind so furchtbar schlecht in der Montage...Zumal sie mit 20mm wieder ein Sondermaß haben, was speziell bei Euro BB (sofern dich das betrifft) dazu führt, dass du kaum vernünftige Lager findest. Die Euro BB Lager von Felt sind bescheiden.
Auch wenn ich so ansich nicht der Profile Freund bin,dann eher die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (19. September 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> danke @paule...genau so hieß sie...black widow ,mist ding.seitdem abstand von 4kant/6kant etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich auch keinen kenne der mal eine langfristig feste Odyssey 41Thermal hatte.


----------



## paule_p2 (19. September 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Obwohl ich auch keinen kenne der mal eine langfristig feste Odyssey 41Thermal hatte.




kann ich unterschreiben, meine 41T wurd nachem 2x ein und ausbaun auch nicht mehr richtig fest, also muss so alle 2-4 wochen wieder festgezogen werden...


----------



## Herbienator (3. Juni 2008)

Hi!
 Ich erwecke den Thread hier mal wieder zum Leben. Also dass die Royal Cranks schwer drauf gehn, musste ich auch feststellen. Dann hab ich sie mit dem Gummihammer auf die Achse gekloppt bis die Schrauben gegriffen haben und dann halt mit der Ratsche langsam auf die Achse gezogen. Das ging auch ganz gut, bis der Schraubenkopf abgerissen ist. 
Jetzt hab ichs gar mit Gummihammer draufgehauen und kann mir aber wohl oder übel ne neue Achse kaufen. Weis jemand, wo ich eine einzelne Achse in 19 mm für meine Kurbel herbekomme? Vielleicht auch gleich ne Titanachse?


----------



## gmozi (3. Juni 2008)

Alte Topics ausgraben ist manchmal schon lustig. Erst recht wenn man dann mal liest, was manche fÃ¼rn Unsinn schreiben.

BezÃ¼glich 4-Kant ( egal ob mtb oder bmx ) Wenn eine 4-Kant Kurbel ausleiert, passiert das nahezu IMMER dann, wenn die Schraube nicht fest ist.
Ein Schaden aufgrund einer losen Schraube liegt dann ja wohl eher nicht an dem 4-Kant System, sondern einfach nur an der UnfÃ¤higkeit des Schraubers eben diese Schraube RICHTIG fest zu schrauben.

Frei nach dem Motto .. hey .. wenn ich nen Stein vor mein Fenster werfe, geht das Glas kaputt. Aus dem Grund Sind Fenster aus Glas scheisse!

@ Herbinator ... guck mal im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay. In der Bucht hab ich vor ner Weile nen komplettes FSA Achs/Lagerset fÃ¼r 6 â¬ gekauft. Neu  19mm feinverzahnte Achse.

Ansonsten findest Du die Achsen auch in den gÃ¤ngigen Onlineshops


----------



## Sausen (6. August 2015)

diese mumie nochmal ausgrab 

habe mir so china 48 spline kurbeln bestellt (40 euro )
wollte sie per schrauben-methode dranmachen.. aber das ging so fürchterlich schwer, dass ich zwischendurch dachte probierste die andere seite erstmal.. dort habe ich es dann auch solange gettriben bis ich plötzlich merkte, dass ca. 1mm fehlt aber nun die schraube kaputt geht, anstatt das es weiter drauf geht -.-
wollte halt paar spacer draufmachen um es zu lösen?
nur jetzt kriege ich die teile natürlich nicht mehr ab!
habe sonen normalen kurbelabzihener von MTB und so, aber irgendwie ist der innenteil glaube ich zu kurz? jedenfalls habe ich beide kurbelabzieherteile irgendwie so fest annenander geschraubst, dass ich ihn nicht mehr ausseinanderkriege 

dann wollte ich die hammermethode probieren aber auch da tut sich irgendwie nichts? glaube 2 oder 3 mm hat sichs bewegt dann irgendwie nicht mehr.. und will nicht noch fester kloppen, das könnte fürs tretlager schlecht sein, oder?

irgendjemand ideen?


----------



## Sausen (7. August 2015)

achjo habs schon.. habe wd40 gesprüht dann konnte ich es doch bis zum ende aufdrehen..
dabei hatte ich zwar gefettet aber wohl zu schlampig -.-


----------



## RISE (18. August 2015)

Kurbelschraube (aus der Achse) etwas rausschrauben und dann vorsichtig mit einem Gummihammer arbeiten. Am besten noch zwischen Schraube und Hammer ein Stück Holz packen. Falls Gewicht keine übergeordnete Rolle spielt, solltest du für den gleichen Preis auch ein gut erhaltenes Paar Primo Powerbites bekommen, die sind schwer, allerdings auch stabil und die Montage ist einfach, man braucht nicht mal einen Kurbelabzieher.


----------



## Sausen (18. August 2015)

Ja, gummihammer habe ich nicht, aber habe gelesen das es damit wohl am üblichsten ist ^^
ich brauche LHD kurbel, deswegen habe ich diese geholt. (die sind beides)


----------



## RISE (19. August 2015)

Ok, es hat ja scheinbar geklappt. Fetten ist auch gut. Viel hilft viel, alles überschüssige kann man ja hinterher abwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sausen (20. August 2015)

es war übrigens ein sogenannten "tokyo mafia" set von einem englischen händler bei ebay. auf alibaba habe ich das auch noch gefunden, aber leider nicht billiger.
da sind die kurbeln (LHD+RHD), 48 spline achse, mid-BB und buntes (viele farben auswählbar) kettenblatt 25Z mit dabei. 
für ca. 40 euro + 20 versand (weil aus england..)
also schon sau das schnäppchen trotz des teueren versandes ^^
das BB habe ich nicht benutzt aber die großen "spacer" (das für die seite gegenüber dem kettenblatt) die dabei waren waren aus plastik.. (nur die kleinen waren auch metall)


----------

